
Announcing .NET Core 3 Preview 2 - WalterSobchak
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/dotnet/2019/01/29/announcing-net-core-3-preview-2/
======
oaiey
C# pattern matching capabilities are starting to remind me of OCaml tutorials
in the university. Sweet.

------
tonyedgecombe
_using var options = Parse(args);_

That's going to tidy up a ton of my code, flatter is definitely better.

